# Willy AFTER surgery *WARNING* Graphic pictures



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

And here is my little love the night he came home from surgery and the very next morning. I have been taking pics everyday but have not yet emptied the camera from todays so these are just the first bit. i will try to post some more in a few days when I have more



























Next morning....

Morning mama!  By the way....see that slop in the bowl....I'm NOT eating it.....(lol)









Lets go for a walk mama!









close up, day 2


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Bless his heart...he still is the same little Willy as ever before..just sporting some big stiches.  Those pictures just show me a little pup that is going to be full of courage, strength and determination! He is a little angel that has found a place here in everyone's heart..... Keep up the good work little buddy and be a good boy for mommy and eat your food!!!:foxes15:
Hugs and kisses from Darlene, Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh poor Willy! He looks like he's pulling through like a tough little guy. Hope he heals up quick! He's in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Awww bless his heart.He already look better on day two.We are still praying for him and you.Give him a hug and kiss from me.My doggies send kisses yalls way.And I send hugs.Hope yall are doing better.Keep us updated please.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww Willy! Look at those bright eyes in the morning pics, full of love and life and typical chi zest! The wound looks good and clean, I'm so amazed by and in love with your little Willy boy!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

What a face! I LOVE him!
You can see in those eyes that he's going to live a long and happy life.
That wound looks wonderful! The vet you chose did an amazing job, and ou'll be suprised at how fast these heal. 
What a wonderful mom you are to this little guy.
Keep the photo's coming of his progress, and give him a huge (gentle) hug for us. xoxo


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my goodness! that is too much for me


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww poor willy i dont know how i missed the thread on what happened read it at 5am this morning and my heart went out to you glad you were able to get him sorted and im sure he will manage fine when he heals up im so glad hes not in pain anymore kisses and (((hugs))) to willy xxx


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

oh the poor darling!
give Willy a cuddle from me and Diefenbaker sends a big licky kiss.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Brave little boy and mum too. What a lucky little chap he is to have someone who loves him so much with him during this time. Bless you both.

Very special and gentle healing thoughts to Willy.

x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww he is amazing!
What a trooper.
I really admire him and his mummy.
Now he is even more precious and cute.
The wound looks like it is healing nicely too.

Sending lots of love and gentle hugs to wee willy boy xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless him,bet you're both glad it's all over.Take care


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

More tears in my eyes. I feel relief for you both. What a brave, strong boy and what an awesome Mommy you are. The wound looks amazing. I'll bet he's adjusting well already. Give him the biggest, most gentle hug from us, okay? Thanks for sharing these with all of us. I love him so much.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

wow! willy is looking so good after what he's been through!!! Poor little guy 
It's so sad to see them like that but he's so young and you can see it in his eyes, he'll be such a strong boy and pull through this so well. All the best for your recovery Willy xoxoxox


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Willy is looking good. So glad the surgery is over and he is on the mend. You may consider removing his dog tags as they look like they could bump into his wound if he moves in that direction. Take care and know that you continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, Willy is such a cutie! Im sure he will be indulging in some three legged zoomies before you know it. And now he has an impressive scar to show the laydeez!!:coolwink:


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

aww willy! hope you feel better soon and heal quickly brave little man!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting those pictures of little Willy. His incision looks really good and despite everything, he looks alert and happy. Dogs are such little troopers. You are taking really good care of him. Hugs to you and little Willy.

Brodysmom


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww the poor little soul, dear of him. He's such a brave little boy. Loads of hugs and kisses to him xoxo


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

After all that you can still see the love in his eyes.
What a little sweetheart!! Speedy recovery Willy!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

That surgery site looks WONDERFUL! They did a great job. 

Can we call him Franken-Willy now? LOL Best. Halloween Costume. Ever.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I am glad to see everything went well. He does look like he isn't bothered by it much. The next morning picture, when he's looking up at you, is so sweet and his eyes are just full of love for you. You can tell he adores you.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh poor willy  get well soon xx


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I can see why you were so upset now. It looks very sore.... Poor little Willy love him...lots of love and hugs to you and him from us x x x x x x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the love and support! Gentle hugs and kisses given to Willy from you all 

It is amazing to me how well he is doing. He walks outside as if nothing is different! The ONLY difference so far is he does less sniffing around then usual. He wants to go inside quicker then usual. Which is understandable at this point. I am keeping close tabs on him and taking pictures of him and the staples every day so I can see any changes. But the site does look good, nice and clean with no sign of infection at all. Attitude wise, he is still the same. He's a brave lil trooper and I love him to death!!  I will post some more pics in a few days or so when I have a series of days in a row so we can watch the recovery.

I have taken to calling him Captain Willy.....lol (Cap'n Willy lol) 

I am absolutely terrified for his good leg though, having to bare the weight of both. The vets have assured me he will be fine, but his legs are so long and slender I can't help but worry  He is a brave boy and nothing holds him back so I KNOW he will be his usual crazy self and zoom about when he is allowed. I think I will have heart failure before all is said and done lol.

Thanks again everyone for your support, its important for me right now to have it to help give me the strength I need *hugs* from me and *licks* from Willy 

I have darling pictures from yesterday that I can't wait to post, you'll all adore them.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

what a little love! you can tell from the day to pictures he is full of spunk. I cannot believe some people were saying he should have been put down. he is gonna be just fine. its a clean wound and the world would have really lost something special if such a spirited creature passed from it too early.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

look at that drastic improvement in him jsut on the SECOND day!!! he is such a brave little boy, he is gonna do just great with 3 legs. I can see how it would upset you, that would have upset me a lot too, hugs to you both and let me know if there is anything i can do! I wanna send Willy some treats, or toys, anything!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

bless he looks much better on day 2 what a brave little man it amazes me how they cope with things like


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG I feel so bed for Willy....I hope he is doing well 
and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Willy through all of this. He looks like he's doing pretty good, and his spirits look well on day 2. He's been through a tough time, bless his heart. Speedy recovery little guy. Please continue to post his progress.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww, sweet sweet little guy. I love him, and his adorable little face ^_^ I hope he is feeling better soon <3


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww poor wee guy but he seems a lot better on the 2nd day. The wound looks good (well as good as it can look!), clean and well done, no signs of infection at all.
Give Willy gentle hugs and kisses from me and Rocky. Well done you for making that very hard decision. Can't believe people would say to you to put him to sleep. He looks like such a sweet boy!
Lynda and Rocky xx


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm dying to know how little Willy is getting on x x x


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Willy for a speedy recovery! How precious his little face is. I dont know what happend to him but I am going to search for the thread.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh k whoa! what happen??!

sorry if this has been asked before if it's too painful just forget , i was just shocked to see his poor lil leg gone , i was thinking it was a neuter


----------

